# NR dates on license



## Richard (Mar 18, 2006)

Hello, I started to fill out my online NR small game license application, noted that I need to commit to a start and end date so to speak. I know I will be out hunting the week of 10/23/06, but not sure about the return trip time table. How should I approach this? Thanks, Richard


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Richard, Make the last week of the season your second choice. That way if you deciede to come back some time. You can call ahead and I believe for 2 bucks you can change the dates.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Just what G/O said, easy to change the dates with a phone call. Of course the dates cannot have passed.


----------

